
Ambient AI Is About to Devour the Software Industry - artsandsci
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/609635/ambient-ai-is-about-to-devour-the-software-industry/
======
jclay
Is anyone else clear on what this article is saying? Being able to call AWS
services from a cloud based IDE is going to "Devour the Software Industry"?

~~~
jandrese
It appears to be saying that because you can put an IDE in the cloud, it will
use some kind of machine learning to write programs for you or something.

Honestly, this article reads like it was written by a buzzword fed Markov
chain.

